# Help me decide which tv (before wife changes her mind)



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

Samsung LN-T5265F LCD or Panasonic TH-58PZ700U Plasma.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm no help because I have an LCD and doubt I would ever have a plasma because of the problems I had with my first HDTV.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I went with the Sharp Aquos LCD and have been rather happy.


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

LCD and DLP fan here


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

LCD and the bigger the better


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I like LCD, but I like Pannys. 

And I like Panny LCDs most of all!

(I know, no help.)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

LCD vs. plasma is a toss-up in my opinion, but you should consider adding DLP to the
mix. Go for the largest screen for which you have space. Also, make sure whatever you
get has a _non_-reflective screen.

I am currently looking at the 65" Mitsu WD-65733 1080p DLP for under $2k to replace
my Panny 53" RPTV.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*65" Mitsubishi 1080p DLP WD-65733 *​


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

Nick said:


> *65" Mitsubishi 1080p DLP WD-65733 *​


SLICE ... DUCK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

Some help you guys are. :lol: 
Wife wants it hung on the wall so it's lcd or plasma. I do like the look of the lcd's, but for $300 bucks more i can go from a 52" lcd to a 58" plasma. They don't make a 58" lcd that i can find and the next size bigger ups my price by $3000.00. This is for the family room, when i finally finish my basement, then i will be looking at the 70" size range. Will i notice that much of a difference between a 52" and a 58" size screen?


----------



## technohive (Aug 21, 2007)

I am using LG brand here in our country and so far it is working well. Besides it took as already 10 years and our tv is still working well.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm extremely happy with my panny plasma. I did as much research as I could get my mind around before and am completely happy with my decision. I think the bottom line depends on where you will install it. If it's really bright go LCD, otherwise panny plasmas have superior PQ IMHO.

I have a 42-PX60U, which isn't as big as you are looking for, but judging from the fact that this is pannys entry level plasma and it's picture is superb with vivid color, and black blacks, I'm sure you'd be happy with panny. Burn in is a non-issue (unless you like to torch your equipment) as this is 8th IIRC generation plasma and it has been resolved. IIRC it has a 40,000 hour life which is way more tv than I will watch. I'd have to watch 5 hours every day for 20 years to get there. Had my set for just over a year and have had zero problems. Hope this helps!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

FWIW, Plasma will generally provide better blacks, although LCD is improving. LCD runs a bit cooler than Plasma. Both use light sources that must be replaced, but the lamps have really long lives. Plasma used to suffer from burn-in, but that's no longer a problem. But, then, the Panny is a thousand bucks more.


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh!!!! the decisions. It is a bright room so maybe i should go with the lcd. I just wish they made a size just a little bigger 52". I will be sitting about 12 feet from the source. Will a 52 " make me happy?


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

Why don't you research it on the AVS forums devoted to the various kinds of TVs? (Of course there is such an overload of info there you will never purchase anything.)


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

since its either lcd or plasma id say go with the Samsung


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

I am leaning towards the samsung. I went to the store and looked at them side by side. I think for the brighter room this will be going in, lcd has the advantage.


----------



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

Nick said:


> I am currently looking at the 65" Mitsu WD-65733 1080p DLP for under $2k to replace
> my Panny 53" RPTV.


Just picked up a Mitsu WD-65734 this weekend for just a touch over $2k. The front HDMI connection and the dark detailer made the difference for me between the 65733 and 65734.

Just make sure you have a seperate sound system as I've heard better sound from an AM radio.


----------

